# Mojonnier



## Fran (Apr 19, 2012)

Dairy testing bottle?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Fran,

 What's with the invisible bottles?





From.


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2012)

I cant post pics! Give me some help. I checked the posting forum. I still cant!


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2012)

No that is not my bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2012)

"This is a vintage Mojonnier Brothers Half Pint Milk Sampling Bottle with original rubber stopper from Chicago, Il. Dairies and milk processors used these bottles to take butterfat sample.  It still has the red number 239 at the top of the stopper and another round acid etched label for writing on.  The bottle front reads "Mojonnier" and "Patent No. 57479.  The bottom of the bottle reads a "9" and emblem and then "7" and another number.  Then there is a "6" below that.  The bottle measures 6" tall x 2 1/2" in diameter..." From.

 See: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Help---Using-the-Forum/forumid-28/tt.htm


----------



## Fran (Apr 19, 2012)

That's my bottle but mine has no numbers on it at all


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 19, 2012)

Make an appointment at the Genius Bar, and have them show you how to do pictures.

 Or have a kid show you.


----------

